
The awful rise of ‘virtue signalling’ - ahsanejaz
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2018/07/the-awful-rise-of-virtue-signalling/
======
why_only_15
This is a bizarre website - they claim to have invented the phrase "The
Establishment"?? The magazine was established in 1828 [0], but that phrase had
been popular for 40 years before that, and had been used 100 years before.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Spectator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Spectator)
[1]:
[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=the+establishm...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=the+establishment&year_start=1700&year_end=2008&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1%3B%2Cthe%20establishment%3B%2Cc0)

